# Photos - Angus vs Holstein for beef



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Was at my brothers in Montana who has a Holstein/Angus cow. He bred her to Angus and bought a holstein calf to use her extra milk (he doesn't milk her). So they are the same age on the same feed, both castrated. Also wondering if anyone else has a problem with nurse cows having chapped teats (last photo).


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

yes nursing calves esp more than one will be hard on a cows teats, thats why i prefer to milk one that isnt nursing a calf, even though it is easier schedule wise to have a calf take care of off days, i hate milking something with scabs  

them babies are none to gentle


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

DJ,

I have seen the chapped teat problem fairly frequently on nurse cows with 2 calves and cows with twins. It seems to happen because one or more teats cannot get a rest period, ie.. always a hungry calf. One a single calf cow she will kick a calf off a teat from time to time to let it heal.

Ted


----------

